# C221 IH Mounted Corn Planter restoration project



## 560Dennis (Aug 31, 2021)

Dug the old drill type corn planter out the barn to give it going over .i never ran it in my youth. But I think it’s worth the effort to revived back operation.
issues
Fertilizer tanks rusted out.
paint is almost all gone.
square chain drive wheel on left side binds and lifts off driven spocket.
I you got one add comments as to what you know eager to learn .
Some stuff isn’t in manual !


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

Can't help but good luck in the restoration. Very interesting


----------



## 560Dennis (Aug 31, 2021)

Workin on the Richmond seed hopper , clean out the residue of crow repell that was left, in the inside all these year so I can paint it. 
I used a roaster pan with water and purp power degreaser and Turkey fryer burner to bowl it out. Came
















out good


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like the bits and pieces are in good shape. Things were built to last, back in the day!


----------



## 560Dennis (Aug 31, 2021)

Did some electrolysis’ on these parts to remove paint and rust .


----------



## 560Dennis (Aug 31, 2021)

Slow going . Im happy for the the chance to show it even if I’m still working on it . The implements are very hard and time consu .


----------

